# Wie lang ist die Schnur?



## Guido38 (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo Zusammen!#h 

Wenn ich eine Stipprute einsetzte, wie lang muß / sollte denn die Schnur sein? So lang wie die Rute, 1 bis 1,5 Meter länger??

Danke schon jetzt für Eure Tips!


----------



## Herbyg (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie lang ist die Schnur?*

Hallo, 
ich kenne zwar verkürztes Stippen, aber verlängertes? Nun ja. Ich mache die Schnur in der Regel beim Stippen so lang, dass die Gesamtlänge incl. Vorfach etwa 10 cm. kürzer ist, als die Rutenlänge. Aber die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. |supergri
Gruß
Herby...


----------



## DerStipper (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie lang ist die Schnur?*

wie willste denn dann die Montageauswerfen dann liegt ja das Blei auf dem Boden wenn du Auswerfen willst. Wenn ich mit der Tele fische mahc die Montage ca. 10-15cm länger manchmal auch kürzer aber oft länger. Aber nich viel länger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie lang ist die Schnur?*

Am schnellsten und bequemsten ist die Schnurlänge so, daß der Haken am Ende genau in Sitz/Handgreifhöhe bei senkrecht auf dem Boden aufgestellter Rute ankommt und die Fische in richtiger Höhe zum abködern kommen  :g 
(Also incl. Vorfach ~50-60cm kürzer als die Rutenlänge)


----------



## ossis angelladen (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie lang ist die Schnur?*

das ist eigentlich von vielen faktoren abhängig. 
fischt du volle länge? (ffischen zur hand) 
  -so lange, daß du einen fisch den du herausheben kannst, sicher fangen kannst.
  (je nach härte der spitze ca 30-40cm kürzer als die rutenlänge)
dadurch ist auch ein auswerfen unter der hand much more easy, to do.

fischt du verkürzt, annähernd die länge der benutzten top-sets.
  -besser beim aufstecken.

beim erhöhten sitzten (kaimauer etc.) evtl. auch bei recht starken fischen könnte eine längere montage, als die top-set länge, hilfreich beim keschern sein.
        so bleiben ruten heil - alleweil!


----------



## Guido38 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie lang ist die Schnur?*

#6 #6 Vielen Dank Euch allen! Ich denke, ich weiß jetzt, wie ich es machen muß!!|wavey: |wavey: 

Grüße aus Schermbeck
Guido


----------

